# Best place to start fishing?



## captkenroy (Jan 10, 2007)

Sort of depends on what you want to catch.

If you are a newbie boater, why not launch at the Marine Patrol station right on the Cross Florida Barge Canal just south of Inglis? Easy launching with Gulf access. One of the safest areas to boat in in this section of Florida.

I'll gladly give you tips on where/how/when to fish but I quit posting this info a long time ago.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ditto with Ken. You need some experience to go around Cedar and that experience costs money at the shop. Gotta love oysters.


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Phil, I just moved to dunnellon and am in the same situation as you.... Be careful, it is scary out there.... go slow and you wont have too many issues.....


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

With this cold weather, most fish should be near the hotwater discharge of the power plant there in Crystal River or in the spring refuges and deepwater channels. Take care to study the weather and tides before every trip and double check before you leave the house in the morning.


----------

